# Intel DP67BG vs Asus P8P67



## ashikns (Jun 17, 2011)

Which of these is better?performance wise and feature wise?Please also give their prices in India.
Also I have an ATI 5750,which cpu should I choose- i5 or i3?
Thanks


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

Intel DP67BG @~10.5k+

Asus P8P67 @ 11k+

Imho...the Asus board is better...both performance and feature wise...

Btw what is ur budget? Obviously the i5 will be better than i3!!! We need a budget to work it out...


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ Pro model is priced around 11k+ but there's another one Asus  P67 mobo ie P8P67-M which is around ~8k 

@ OP - if you are getting P67 mobo it's better to get core i5 2500k.


----------



## mukherjee (Jun 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Pro model is is priced around 11+ but there's another one Asus  P67 mobo ie P8P67-M which is around ~8k
> 
> *@ OP - if you are getting P67 mobo it's better to get core i5 2500k.*



 Yea...for a bit of future proofing...and the 10.5K+tax price is the icing


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2011)

and with an after market cooler the cpu can unleash the beast within


----------



## ashikns (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys,I have decided on the asus and i5 2500k.
Also can anyone tell me if g.skill ram is available in india?if not suggest a good set of ram
Thanks


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

g-skill ram is available in here. IF you have issue finding it locally we can suggest you from where to get it


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 20, 2011)

For around 11k IMO one can get some Z68 boards too. (correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2011)

*Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 @ 11.5k* - recommended 
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3R-B3 @ 10.5k


----------



## ashikns (Jun 20, 2011)

I live in kochi,kerala.Its pretty difficult to get components here,noone has even heard of g.skill ram.Can you tell me how to get it?Also,I have a budget of 30,000,3/4th of which is already taken by i5 2500k+asus p8p67.I need to buy a cabinet and ram within this.any suggestions???I can extend the budget by a max of 2000

I decided to go with z68,since there is not much price difference.But am pretty confused now.Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 seems to be a good board at lower price,but there are some reviews saying its not good enough for overclocking.and I cant figure out the difference between GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 and GA-Z68X-UD4-B3.Gigabyte terminology is so confusing;(

So guys please tell me which is better asus p8z68-V(not pro) or GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3.Please also specify the prices

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2011)

GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 is better IMO and for g-skill rams try these online websites 

SMC international
Lynx Chandigarh - Largest Audio , Electronic And Computer Online Superstore In India
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITwares Ecommerce
Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal !
Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store


----------

